# Does anybody remember this candy



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Hey all,

This is gonna be a weird one lol. I'm wondering if any of you remember a type of Halloween candy that I barely remember myself... don't ask me why Halloween candy is popping into my head in February. :googly: Anyway, the candy was called Creaks and Groans and was only available around Halloween. It came in a bag with a picture of a ghost flying out of a creepy old house on it, and if I'm remembering right was something similar to reese's pieces. I haven't seen it in years and years, since I was about 6 or 7 probably. I don't know what company made it, at the time I didn't care. Anybody else remember this stuff?


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

i so wish i did from the sound of it


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Sorry, it doesn't sound familiar.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't remember the candy but my Grandma used to call my Grandpa Ol' Creaks and Groans


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm not finding this brand on a Google search. Perhaps you only _dreamed_ of Creaks and Groans


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Don't remember it but if you are desperate, you can go to the library and look at October issues of the newspaper for advertisements.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I remember the candy you are talking about. Orange wrapper (purple?) with a black haunted house on the front. I honestly don't recall the name though. I'm guessing recess put it out.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Maybe it was a more regional candy, because I don't remember seeing it around here. I didn't have any luck with a Google search either.


----------



## undead41 (Nov 14, 2006)

its not Halloween candy but I fondly remember the pretzel-twisted shape of "Marathon" bars...remember?? Man ...is it me or was a candy bar a bit more "substantial" back in the day?? Not to mention half the price....


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

and 2-3 times as long. Wasn't it about 36" when it first came out?


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

I remember all the houses gave out the big bars. They were only 10 cents back then and I still remember my mom complaining cause they were only two pennies when she was a kid. My Grandmother didn't complain about the price though. She just said we were lucky because a penny for two big bars was a lot of money during the depression so if she wanted something sweet she had to smoke out a bee hive.


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

I loved marathon bars...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

-cause they lasted a good long time. 

http://www.victoryseeds.com/candystore/confectioners/news/news_marathon_bar.htm


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Didn't Marathon bars have a ruler on the back of the wrapper? Loved those things. It would take you a half hour to eat it.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I am a big fan of chocolate and caramel. I miss those bars. It was one of my faves.

You might like this....curly wurly bars


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

HB that web site is so cool


----------



## traditionprincess (Mar 19, 2009)

The picture sounds familar.......yet I don't remember the candy so it could just have been one of the common Halloween pictures of my childhood. Can you give any more detail?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

*halloween candy*

The halloween candy that i remember that really makes me feel like a little kid again is the wowee witch whistle.The oarnge mouth harp wax candy that had the little witch on it.If anyone has any old pictures or links to any sites that show pictures of anything halloween from the 60's or 70's please post it up or send me a message with the information. I just love getting pictures from halloween from years past.


----------

